# anyone know of marine salt group buys



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

? for cheaper that stuff is kind of expensive.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

wngt368 said:


> ? for cheaper that stuff is kind of expensive.


Best price around will be at BA on Boxing Day. Bucket of IO for $35. Not many other LFS have sales on salt. Salt is expensive to ship due to the weight and therefore the overall cost for salt stays at a constant rate.

With our CAD $ bottoming out, be prepared for stores to slowly increase their prices as many will not have hedged the dollar at the current going rate. I went to place an order today for $500 US and it cost me $650 CAD.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sea U Marine has either D-D Solutions or ATI salt for sale 4+ 160gal mix buckets @$60ea, IIRC. Get a few ppl to go in w/you .

D-D: coralline grows like gangbusters after 2wks on the one clients system that I've bought it for.

ATI: another great salt but may have difficulty in future getting more due to ATI's financial past issue. Have to mix the calcium separately but have had great success w/it in the past.

HTH


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> Best price around will be at BA on Boxing Day. Bucket of IO for $35. Not many other LFS have sales on salt. Salt is expensive to ship due to the weight and therefore the overall cost for salt stays at a constant rate.
> 
> With our CAD $ bottoming out, be prepared for stores to slowly increase their prices as many will not have hedged the dollar at the current going rate. I went to place an order today for $500 US and it cost me $650 CAD.


i second this.. BA has a great Boxing day sale and thats when i load up on my salt too!


----------

